# Whats the rattle in the dash?



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Bdauzy, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this rattle concern in your dash. I would like to look into this for you along with your Chevrolet dealership. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. Hope to hear from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Try and find an rpm range it happens at and video tape it. I have a rattle but it's 3rd gear holding 5k ish rpms. I think it may be a harness for my case.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

You sure it's coming from the steering wheel area? I have a mad rattle in the mornings from the stupid dash compartment. If I apply a little pressure on it the rattle disappears. Almost ripped it off the other day (leave for work at 3am).

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I got one that seems to be coming from the tach/speedo/top of dash area. when I grab the top of the dash and rim around the tach it seems to stop. Then again it sounds like it could be coming from the tweeter in the A pillar. Noises sure are hard to pinpoint.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

For me it's usually something in the top center dash compartment. I keep pens and Napkins in there. 
When I use up napkins the pens get loose and start rattling up in there.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's a speaker for me


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

Ill try to remember to video tape it if I go out later tonight. It sounds like a pop can rattling around on some loose change. Its just below the steering wheel.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ringer909 (Mar 29, 2014)

Take your pick. My 2012 Eco 6MT has a rattle coming from the speedo bezel. And one from the passenger seat. And one from the seat belt adjuster. And one from the driver door speaker. And one from the rear strut. And one from the underbody pan in the rear (right side this time, fixed the left side rattle with a machine bolt two weeks ago.). 

Come on Chevrolet. Is this all the better you can do?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a random rattle that I think is the passenger door panel but I'm not sure.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi money_man,

I’m sorry to hear that you are also experiencing this concern with your vehicle. Please feel free to contact GM of Canada if you need any extra assistance. Their number is 800-263-3777 and can be reached Monday through Friday from 7:30 AM until 11:30 PM and Saturday from 7:30 AM until 6:00 PM EST. Please let us know if you have any questions. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Can you really take a car into the dealership over a rattle? I've never had a new car so I don't know


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I guess you can but when I go for something like that I take a grocery list. If you have the MyLink you have the foam sticking out the left of the dash to get taken car of at same time.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I haven't noticed any foam sticking out. I actually haven't heard the rattle in a week or so.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I found the round "hood" visor over the gauges rattled. It is very easy to remove temporarily and you could drive without it for a couple of days to see if the rattle stops. \

To remove the upper hooded visor just reach forward on the top forward edge close to the windshield and pry up with your fingers. There are no mechanical fasteners - just small plastic latches. Once the back edge is loose you can pull the entire hooded visor out.

This is the view with the cover removed.


----------



## Stencil (Apr 25, 2012)

If your Cruze is still under the bumper to bumper warranty, it will INDEED cover any sort of rattle or wind noise that comes up. I have taken almost all of my GM cars in under the factory warranty for little rattles here and there - it usually amounts to a few well placed pieces of foam padding or dynomat to dampen the noise (although sometimes they will replace plastic panels). My Cruze is in the shop right now actually for an occasional rattle in the dash near the defrost vents and also the drivers side seatbelt adjuster rattle. Unfortunately, plastic doesn't dampen vibration very well and also tends to warp under extreme cold/hot conditions, so these sorts of things are normal on just about every sub-40k car. My friend's 2007 STI was in the shop 5 times for dash rattles when it was new, and the same with my friend's Nissan 350Z. It happens.

Of note, extended warranties (even the BEST one, which is the GMPP Major Guard), will NOT cover rattles or wind noise, so get it in while you're still under the General's original care


----------

